# derelict sailboat in fog



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

ran across this in the diversion channel going into W Matagorda bay yesterday morning.


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

Been there for quite a while now.....


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

How many "Urban Legends" exist about this sailboat?


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks like the Black Pearl!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Now there is a story to be told.... NIce capture. Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

If it has been there awhile, I bet there is nothing to recover that is worth any value, 'cept maybe the boat itself.

Like rich said, I bet there is a story to be told.
Mike


----------

